# Electric fence training success!



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Great to hear that the E fence is working great for you. I wish my house/lot were laid out to have any kind of fence.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Yay, it's good to see results  

I recently put in a hidden fence too. Daisy does really good now with just the warning beeps but she didn't survive the pizza delivery man the other night :


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

So happy it worked out. I feel Brady has such a better quality of life than any of my previous dogs because of our IF.


----------



## Bkhollan (Aug 18, 2009)

I remember training my boxer for the electric fence. It took about 10 minutes for her to understand it. She tried to follow me into the garage, which is where the northeast corner of the fence was. She went across and was shocked then jumped across the other corner of the fence and got shocked again. She has never since tried to cross the fence when she hears the audible warning. She was about 7-8 years old so she didn't really have much interest in running out of our yard anyway.


----------



## ThunderBolt (Sep 24, 2009)

We are getting ready to install our electric fence in about a week or two. I can't wait for Thunder to be able to run around like he wants to outside, however I am so worried about him eating things he shouldn't. I know we will make sure that everything is picked up but I am concerned about rocks and sticks. Does anyone have any advise or the same concerns?


----------



## engine934 (Jun 23, 2008)

Its amazing how quick they learn not to go by the boundries of the yard. Our Otis learned within 10 minutes even with another dog across the street unleashed. He wouldnt even move. Now i honestly dont need to collar for him to to leave the front yard, but mainly he and Milo have full run of the fenced in back yard.


----------

